# Superfly flyline? Anybody try one?



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Price is attractive looks comparable to other house brands. I was thinking about getting one as a back up line for my son. The sink tip is what I was interested in.

I know it won't compare to a $100 line but if it casts and fishes reasonably well it would be worth it, or if not maybe cut it down for a shooting head.


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

I bought some from academy but wasn't impressed. They still have it on clearance for $17. I had a $10 off coupon so it cost me $7. I figured I would try it. I just can not get it to load like my Rio. I am in no way an expert and have not fly fished for very long, but I can definately tell a difference.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

robdog your Rio line might be heavier, depends on which one you have but the forward taper can be 2 to 21/2 line weights heavier than standard on some of the lines. They end up around a half to almost a line weight heavier than other AFTMA in that line class.

I wonder if you over lined one line size up with the Superfly if it would load the rod more closely to the Rio? That or wear bell bottom pants and a pimp hat while casting. 

Doesn't sound too promising.


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

This is on a 9/10 Orvis Hydros reel and a St. Croix Imperial rod 9' 10 wt. The line is 10wt WF with sink tip. I plan on using it mainly for surf or just offshore.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

IMO, $100 fly lines are not worth the cost. They are marketed in way where it makes the buyer think they are buying new technology that is going to change their cast.

Two fly line makers were already doing what SA did with their Sharkskin line - Airflo (Ridge), and Wulff (Bermuda Taper). I've owned all 3 and rate them Wulff, Airflo and SA (a very far dead last). The Wulff has a more subtle, bumpy coating that is barely noticeable to the touch, but enough that it has the same effect as the SA. That subtlety also means the line won't burn fingers when a big fish is screaming line out of the reel. The Airflo has small ridges that run the length of the line, which also have the same effect as the SA, but again without the burn. The SA attracts much more dirt and grime, the taper is not aggressive enough for most casters, and the line coils more than others.

For salt water, I can't recommend the Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper line enough. The taper is much better than any SA I've ever fished. I have beginners and intermediate fly fisherman on my boats often and I've also noticed they cast much better with either the Wulff or Airflo compared to any other line.

The Sharkskin line is just a marketing gimmick that actually isn't that great of a line, especially when you factor in its cost.

Just my cents since I've used many, many lines out there from small creek trout, to full sink striper, to shallow water bones, to intermediate tarpon. For poons, check out the Teeny TST line. Best clear sink/intermediate, floating line out there for sight casting to tarpon.

Coconut


----------

